# King's Mtn



## Greg Rempe (Apr 14, 2005)

_*GOOD LUCK RAINE*_...Are you wearing a BBQ-4-U- T shirt to represent us in the BBQ community??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2005)

Good luck Raine...say hi to all the guys!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2005)

Good luck Raine, let us know how it all goes. And yeah, don't forget the pictures!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 16, 2005)

Go get em Raine.  I hope the cook goes well.

Jack
Pigs on the Wing


----------

